# New to bow hunting this year



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

When is actual bow season? I know what the book says for the county I will be hunting in but, I have a buddy that says you can bow hunt all the way through rifle season. Is he correct or full of sheet????:biggrin:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> When is actual bow season? I know what the book says for the county I will be hunting in but, I have a buddy that says you can bow hunt all the way through rifle season. Is he correct or full of sheet????:biggrin:


Tried to call the local GW but he ain't answering.
Must be in the woods poaching .lol


----------



## jayken86 (Feb 24, 2014)

ya bow hunt all the way through season


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

10-4, thanks guys


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> When is actual bow season? I know what the book says for the county I will be hunting in but, I have a buddy that says you can bow hunt all the way through rifle season. Is he correct or full of sheet????:biggrin:


Buddy is correct no sheet!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There is an early archery only season, but a bow is legal in the main season also.


----------



## robertaboone100 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bow hunt all the way through the season.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

All correct Yep almost 4m.. but if I remember right not during the Black Powder season tagged on at mid Jan


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jayken86 said:


> ya bow hunt all the way through season


Whole year?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Whole year?


NOT whole year, but whole season (minus blackpowder only season).

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

You can bow hunt from opening day of bow season until the last day of general rifle season.


----------

